# As if it not emphasized enough ...



## KPC80 (Feb 12, 2012)

Man dies in avalanche near Canyons Resort | ksl.com

Stay safe out there...We all know its a bad year, don't be stupid.. Take the correct gear with you.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Caught on Video: Skier triggers avalanche | KDVR.com is the website for KDVR Television, FOX 31 News in Denver, Colorado 

Crazy out there


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

That was pretty sweet,actually. Dude tee'd it up,went large and stuck the landing like a champ. Then sets off a fairly large slide....Talk about "afterbang."

Stay safe


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

BarryDingle said:


> That was pretty sweet,actually. Dude tee'd it up,went large and stuck the landing like a champ. Then sets off a fairly large slide....Talk about "afterbang."
> 
> Stay safe


It's more that he sent it down at his group, and when they saw it they were like "huh, is that coming at us?".........it is a pretty cool video of a very large slide though.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

paulk said:


> Caught on Video: Skier triggers avalanche | KDVR.com is the website for KDVR Television, FOX 31 News in Denver, Colorado
> 
> Crazy out there


In addition to knowing what you're doing in the BC and having respect for the snowpack, this video is very instructive about two other things:

1) After you ride a pitch, get to someplace safe while your buddies comes down behind you and,

2) just because someone's already been on the slope doesn't mean its safe - notice there were about a half dozen tracks in the general area where the boarder landed his jump and started the slide.

These guys were lucky to just get dusted by the cloud - I can't help but wonder if someone's beacon was inside the daypack on the snow...

Be safe out there, and remember: "In case of an avalanche, the best place to be is somewhere else."

-AH


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Note to all:
If you are relying on MountainBuzz for avalanche info, you have no business in the backcountry.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Is it just me or did they wait an awful long time to clear out?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

caseybailey said:


> Note to all:
> If you are relying on MountainBuzz for avalanche info, you have no business in the backcountry.


I think this is more of a discussion about current events than a place people would actually expect to gain "avalanche info"......


----------



## KPC80 (Feb 12, 2012)

lmyers said:


> I think this is more of a discussion about current events than a place people would actually expect to gain "avalanche info"......


Cheers.... just trying to help spread news.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Cool video. 
What happened to the skier who triggered the avalanch?


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

caseybailey said:


> Note to all:
> If you are relying on MountainBuzz for avalanche info, you have no business in the backcountry.


Don't think I'm aiming this at you in particular CB, your comment was relatively innocuous compared to others I've heard. 

I think it's really odd how opinionated people get over avalanches. People die all the time on the river, climbing, etc but I rarely hear the sort of vituperative attacks, warnings, and rhetoric that seem to surround the backcountry discussions. I wonder if it has to do with the way we identify and attempt to mitigate risk, especially when the hazards tend to be somewhat of an objective risk. It would be interesting to figure out if the mentality is somewhere along the lines of: "If someone gets killed in an avalanche, they must have been stupid/reckless/ignorant. I am not stupid, reckless, nor ignorant therefore I will not get caught in avalanches." 
When the ex-Loveland patroller got killed near here, one of my friends was instantly saying how he was stupid and ridiculous for skiing there (he had no idea where Trelease was). My first reaction was to be aghast that someone (who is otherwise a very nice, non-judgemental person) would show so little respect for the person who had died and then very pissed about a person with no backcountry experience weighing in on an avalanche discussion with such a self-righteous, biased opinion. IMO the people who seem to over-react in their estimation of avalanche risk or underestimate the abilities and intelligence of people who got caught in slides, are either trying to justify their own actions...ie "I'm smarter than that guy was" or they're simply so inexperienced in backcountry travel that they can't comprehend why anyone would go in the first place so they simply label every backcountry skier as crazy or reckless. 
Sorry for the rant I just don't get people's reactions sometimes. I don't go up to people who boat OBJ and say "Oh that's really dangerous, you're a reckless idiot who is making a bad decision"


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Caseybailey giving a smug,douchebag response?? No way....


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

caseybailey said:


> Note to all:
> If you are relying on MountainBuzz for avalanche info, you have no business in the backcountry.


This guy is just being an asshole. Ignore him.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

BarryDingle said:


> That was pretty sweet,actually. Dude tee'd it up,went large and stuck the landing like a champ. Then sets off a fairly large slide....Talk about "afterbang."
> 
> Stay safe


I would suggest that you missed the point. The point is that 10 of his buddies skied directly through the slide path and were simply lucky than none of them triggered it. Also note the recent clearly delineated slide just skiers left of his landing... Not what I'd call sweet, more like extremely poor decision making.

Yes, the very best can die in an avalanche, just like in kayaking. However, scenes like this show why some victims intelligence gets called into question (I.e. Caic forecast, obvious recent slides, open >30 degree pitches). Stay safe out there and question all decisions this year. Bad things have happened to pros in thick forrests this year.
Joe


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Missed the point,huh? No,I'm pretty sure I got it. And I'm pretty sure that that was still sick. Didn't know I wasn't allowed to have a random opinion on a video. I'll criticize the obvious,MORE,next time....I shoulda known,this is teh Internet,serious stuff.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

BarryDingle said:


> Caseybailey giving a smug,douchebag response?? No way....


Thanks for the props. It's like having Michael Jordan say you have a nice jump shot.


----------

